# V - Visa



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Any thoughts, still expensive but growing like crazy.

Personally most of my cards are Mastercard because of the better promos (1-3% cashback depending on purpose).

I'm pretty much cashless, and I expect as people get used to it, they'll continue to shift that way.

Biggest risk is that some phone based payment system takes over, but I'd expect Visa, Mastercard, Amex, AAPL, Paypal or Google will be the ones backing that system. 
Thoughts?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would not hold Visa. I anticipate that they will lose their lawsuits regarding charging a percentage for their branded debit cards. Alternate system such as Paypal seem to be here to stay.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I would not hold Visa. I anticipate that they will lose their lawsuits regarding charging a percentage for their branded debit cards. Alternate system such as Paypal seem to be here to stay.


Lawsuits regarding charging for branded debit cards?
I know that some are suing about the fees they charge, but most settled the class action, Walmart is going on their own.

Personally if they don't like it, don't accept credit cards.

Are there other suits?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Personally if they don't like it, don't accept credit cards.
> 
> Are there other suits?


The issue was being forced to accept Visa Debit along with Credit. The $4.4 billion apparently included allowing retailers to surcharge for accepting certain cards. This is bound to suppress revenue growth. This one was filed in March this year:
Current lawsuit
I think the primary focus is the Infinite series of Visa cards.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm up around 110% over three or so years on visa. I took my initial investment out and I'm just letting the gains run at this point. I've considered selling, but I don't have any great ideas at the moment and I already have too much cash right now. Some people see this as a pullback but I'm not buying anymore. I'll just ride it out.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Bought at IPO and at $55 considering selling some. Watching the technicals as its uptrend channel is breaking apart.

Visa has suffered from gov limiting its debit fees. Lots of merchant lawsuits and still came out ahead. Visa is the payment network that allows you to withdraw money on your vacation with your debit card. Merchants suing for not having to use it is probably equivalent to attacking the hand that feeds you. Then again, walmart is struggling.

I will sell base on technicals once the trend is clearly broken. But if you ask me whether I'd buy now? No. But I did buy at IPO for its wide moat and duopoly. A warren buffet company that IPO'd at a bad time and undervalued at that time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I noticed VISA gift cards are available in WalMart stores now - Don't think they carried them til now (just Mastercard). Will that have much (any) impact on the stock?


----------

